

The father of all humans lived 239,000 years ago - ghshephard
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/25/8290303/father-humans-239000-years-ago-iceland-genome

======
ccvannorman
"But the Icelandic analysis indicates he probably lived about 239,000 years
ago — a number that’s much closer to the estimate for humanity’s most recent
common female ancestor, who lived about 200,000 years ago. ""

So there WAS (almost) a proverbial Adam and Eve! (although possibly more of an
UNNGH and HAAACH?)

